# Serbian (BCS): Da ljulja ili da žulja



## zalacain56

What does it mean the dentence: "Da ljulja ili da zulja". Really I have no Idea.
Thanks in advance


----------



## slavic_one

Hehe "bolje da ljulja nego da žulja" means that it's better that girl has some extra weight than to be anorexic!


----------



## iobyo

_More cushion for the pushin'. 
_


----------



## zalacain56

Thank you both for your help. I din't know it was such a vulgar expression (maybe is not allowed in this forum).


----------



## slavic_one

You're wellcome.
hehe actually it isn't that vulgar! (vulgar or not, it's still language - what's this forum all about - and besides, seen worse here)


----------



## phosphore

It does not have to be related with sex: when one says for a girl that she is fat, other could say "(pa) bolje da ljulja nego da žulja" meaning just "better fat than anorexic" and nothing else (with no sexual connotation). I mean it should not be used in some formal context, of course, but it is not that vulgar as it seems to be.


----------



## slavic_one

Heh.. zna se pri čemu ljulja, odnosno žulja, pa nisam baš siguran u tvoju definiciju  ali dobro, slažem se da nije baš toliko vurgalan izraz, više kao šala !


----------



## sokol

To bring some light into this discussion  - as far as I have understood the descriptions of native speakers this is not at all vulgar but just a very colloquial (probably crude) way to say "rounder girls are more beautiful" (than anorexic ones).

I guess that such an expression would be viewed as rather vulgar by the English and probably even more so by Americans - and probably also for Spaniards as Zalacain interpreted it as such -, but for me (being Austrian, where similar sayings exist) this just sounds "normal".

But please tell me if my interpretation of this phrase is not very accurate.


----------



## phosphore

Whether it is vulgar or not depends on the listener: some would say that "zezati (se)" is vulgar, too, while to me it does not sound so, although it had some obscene meaning in the past. Why I think it does not have to be related with sex is because also a woman could say that for some other girl.


----------



## dark_helmut

Hm, the proverb *is* vulgar to an extent since it is a sexual allusion. However, it is not offensive since it doesn't bash skinny women, but in a witty/provocative way compliments the overweighted or slightly overweighted ones. It is not overly vulgar also... more a _kafana_ slang.


----------



## slavic_one

dark_helmut said:


> Hm, the proverb *is* vulgar to an extent since it is a sexual allusion. However, it is not offensive since it doesn't bash skinny women, but in a witty/provocative way compliments the overweighted or slightly overweighted ones. It is not overly vulgar also... more a _kafana_ slang.



That's what I was saying. It is more like a joke, but has sexual allusion, hence a bit vulgar.


----------

